# Bender Sits, again



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Here's the link, scroll down a bit for this section of the article.

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051114/SPORTS04/511140434/1088



> Pacers forward Jonathan Bender was supposed to play against the Bucks.
> Bender, who hadn't played since the Nov. 5 game against Philadelphia, went out to warm up but his left knee was bothering him too much to play.
> "It's unfortunate because I felt like he was a guy that could have been effective for us," Carlisle said. "It's a tough situation for our team, even tougher for him."
> Saturday was another case in the saga surrounding Bender's knee, which has hampered his career. Bender's absence affects how Carlisle plans on a game-to-game basis.
> "In the process of trying to find a consistent rotation, not having him available all the time makes it hard to pencil him as a regular," Carlisle said. "I've tried to have him available as an option when he's available to play. For everything he's been through, he's been as upbeat as possible. No one deserves to go through what he's been through with his injury situation."



I figured I'd be a big man and post this since I am a "Bender Homer." This is making it hard to stay optimistic about Bender, but I will do my best since I've put everything I own on Bender making it big.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

His knee, again


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> His knee, again



Yes, well I just wish we could get more info about what is going on with him. I'm sick of all the secretiveness.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Yes, well I just wish we could get more info about what is going on with him.


One of the below is correct:

Bender is hurt and the Pacers don't want anyone to know.

Bender sucks and shouldn't play at all.

The Pacers are looking to trade Bender and his stock will decrease if he gets hurt again.

The Pacers are looking to trade Bender and his stock will decrease if any team sees him play.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> One of the below is correct:
> 
> Bender is hurt and the Pacers don't want anyone to know.
> 
> ...


 :no: You are loving this aren't you?

I keep on supporting...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> :no: You are loving this aren't you?
> 
> I keep on supporting...


Not to stir an argument, but just for my own curiosity: How old will Bender have to be before you give up on him?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Not to stir an argument, but just for my own curiosity: How old will Bender have to be before you give up on him?



73


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> One of the below is correct:
> 
> Bender is hurt and the Pacers don't want anyone to know.
> 
> ...


i bet 500 uCash on the second one


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Not to stir an argument, but just for my own curiosity: How old will Bender have to be before you give up on him?


He will have to be as old as dirt. He is a Pacer... and a career long Pacer, at that. Right now, I can see it as a possibility that this guy will never produce for us for more than 7 games of a season... it is very sad... but I do still continue to support him, and hope for the very best for him. I will still be a Bender fan if he has to retire at the end of this season, it is just sad to see so much potential not being used. Especially because he wants to use it. I just know that if I were in his shoes, I would be one depressed rich person right now. If I had that kind of talent, and was never able use it, or build it up more... I would HATE it. If this guy weren't playing for us because of a bad attitude or something like that, I would be calling for a trade in a heartbeat... but it is hard for me not to root for the guy who is stuck in a hole... I want to see him climb out! But if he never does... I won't blame him... I will feel sorry for him.  I want that Pacer to shine! It is just sad that it continues to look more and more like he will never get a chance to... and it makes me feel sorry for him. I don't care if he is rich or poor... I want him to excell... as I do most people who try as hard for something as Bender has.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> He will have to be as old as dirt. He is a Pacer... and a career long Pacer, at that. Right now, I can see it as a possibility that this guy will never produce for us for more than 7 games of a season... it is very sad... but I do still continue to support him, and hope for the very best for him. I will still be a Bender fan if he has to retire at the end of this season, it is just sad to see so much potential not being used. Especially because he wants to use it. I just know that if I were in his shoes, I would be one depressed rich person right now. If I had that kind of talent, and was never able use it, or build it up more... I would HATE it. If this guy weren't playing for us because of a bad attitude or something like that, I would be calling for a trade in a heartbeat... but it is hard for me not to root for the guy who is stuck in a hole... I want to see him climb out! But if he never does... I won't blame him... I will feel sorry for him.  I want that Pacer to shine! It is just sad that it continues to look more and more like he will never get a chance to... and it makes me feel sorry for him. I don't care if he is rich or poor... I want him to excell... as I do most people who try as hard for something as Bender has.



That post right there my friend is why you are my homeboy. I never thought I'd see the day when someone saw eye to eye with me on the Bender issue.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't have anything to back this up, but my suspicion is that the Pacers organization has given up on Bender. Giving him some minutes in the Orlando and Philadelphia games, was their last attempt to make him a contributing member of the team. When he was unable / unwilling to play in the following games against Miami and Milwaukee, that was the last straw. I doubt we'll see much of Bender anymore.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

RP McMurphy said:


> I don't have anything to back this up, but my suspicion is that the Pacers organization has given up on Bender. Giving him some minutes in the Orlando and Philadelphia games, was their last attempt to make him a contributing member of the team. When he was unable / unwilling to play in the following games against Miami and Milwaukee, that was the last straw. I doubt we'll see much of Bender anymore.


You could be right  I'll keep hoping for the best...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> That post right there my friend is why you are my homeboy. I never thought I'd see the day when someone saw eye to eye with me on the Bender issue.


I just have a feeling that we would be good friends if we lived close to each other... it is odd at times how much we agree on things... Maybe I'll have to take you to a Pacer game with me this year... you do live in Indiana right? My family has 16th row season tickets... if you live in Indiana... we will do this some time.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Just saw you were south of Boston... that would require some serious planning ahead...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> it is just sad to see so much potential not being used. Especially because he wants to use it.


Let's keep race out of this.



> I want him to excell... as I do most people who try as hard for something as Bender has.


Him being drafted 5th overall and being injured for the past two seasons means that he definitely tries hard and is deserving of sympathy?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

What does Bender's skin color have to do with anything? :whofarted

People think (or thought) he had potential because he dominated the McDonald's game, is seven feet tall, can jump really high, and has a pretty sweet jump shot out to three-point range. It was quite logical to think he had potential, coming out of high school. Not so much anymore.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> He will have to be as old as dirt. He is a Pacer... and a career long Pacer, at that. Right now, I can see it as a possibility that this guy will never produce for us for more than 7 games of a season... it is very sad... but I do still continue to support him, and hope for the very best for him. I will still be a Bender fan if he has to retire at the end of this season, it is just sad to see so much potential not being used. Especially because he wants to use it. I just know that if I were in his shoes, I would be one depressed rich person right now. If I had that kind of talent, and was never able use it, or build it up more... I would HATE it. If this guy weren't playing for us because of a bad attitude or something like that, I would be calling for a trade in a heartbeat... but it is hard for me not to root for the guy who is stuck in a hole... I want to see him climb out! But if he never does... I won't blame him... I will feel sorry for him.  I want that Pacer to shine! It is just sad that it continues to look more and more like he will never get a chance to... and it makes me feel sorry for him. I don't care if he is rich or poor... I want him to excell... as I do most people who try as hard for something as Bender has.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> What does Bender's skin color have to do with anything? :whofarted


*Edited because a lot of people would consider it offensive.*



> People think (or thought) he had potential because he dominated the McDonald's game, is seven feet tall, can jump really high, and has a pretty sweet jump shot out to three-point range.


Dominating high schoolers doesn't mean much. How he plays against professions does. Being tall and athletic just means that he's tall and athletic. It doesn't mean he has any more potential than anyone else. I don't consider his jumpshot "sweet" at all. He's decent, but I'd rather have AJ, Tinsley, Saras, Gill, Jones, Jackson, Croshere, and probably Artest shoot a 3 than him.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers fan... all I can do is shake my head at both of your last posts...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> Pacers fan... all I can do is shake my head at both of your last posts...


Keep shaking. What I said is exactly true about how NBA players are viewed.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> *edited*


Do you realize how many times you have a cynical view on things... why is that? They say the same thing about white players that never produce. Christian Leattner had potential and never produced... or try Ed O'Bannon... the UCLA standout who left the league very early... but if they continue to have potential until they are out of the league... why would they have to leave the league in the first place? Surely someone would be wanting them to play for them by your logic. Bender has playing potential... he has really never had a chance to grow that potential because he has been injured. Don't label every black player in the world... nor every white... stereotypes are all BS... people are individuals and are treated as such by some people... not everyone sees things in black and white.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> Do you realize how many times you have a cynical view on things... why is that?


I don't know.



> They say the same thing about white players that never produce. Christian Leattner had potential and never produced... or try Ed O'Bannon... the UCLA standout who left the league very early...


Those two were both very good players in college. Laettner might have been one of the best ever, so they had reasons for people to think they'd be good.



> but if they continue to have potential until they are out of the league... why would they have to leave the league in the first place?


Huh?



> Bender has playing potential... he has really never had a chance to grow that potential because he has been injured.


Potential doesn't exist. Potential is just an excuse for young players to suck. Sometimes they develop, sometimes they don't.



> Don't label every black player in the world... nor every white... stereotypes are all BS... people are individuals and are treated as such by some people... not everyone sees things in black and white.


I'm not labeling them. I'm just saying that most others label them that way.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> Just saw you were south of Boston... that would require some serious planning ahead...



Haha yes, yes it would. My brother is out in Indy at Notre Dame, but that's a ways away. Who knows, I graduate College this year, maybe I'll make a trip out toward the end of the season.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> What does Bender's skin color have to do with anything? :whofarted
> 
> People think (or thought) he had potential because he dominated the McDonald's game, is seven feet tall, can jump really high, and has a pretty sweet jump shot out to three-point range. It was quite logical to think he had potential, coming out of high school. Not so much anymore.


Even in the NBA he was hyped because the kid did have skills. Early on when he was drafted, you'd always see articles in papers about teammates like Reggie and stuff say "wow that kid is amazing" based on practice. He had a lethal shot and was very quick with the ball, and had proven himself in high school and in the all-mcdonalds game. So everything was on his side. 

However, to keep your skill, it takes practice, and hard work, even in the real job work, and for someone who didn't get playing time, then kept getting hurt, he couldn't really develop his game because of rust and because he had no expierence. 

I think this kid will go somewhere else, get alot of playing time and stuggle and noone will care because it'll be on a weaker team, and after he finally gets time and expierence, he once again will be able to develop his skills, not to a level that they were sopposed to be in, but to a decent level. I think he will be named a "late bloomer" but it definetly won't be in Indiana, but i think somewhere in the league he will be a decent player on day and people will be like "where'd he come from?" and "why was indiana so dumb to let him go" but they didn't fallow him for as long as we did.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i don't see bender going anywhere else to excel, suck or anything in between. he is untradeable because of his consistently inconsistent durability. he will never play more than 1/2 of a season this year or next.
and after his contract runs out- i don't see the pacers extending him any offer at all. this team had hopes for him at one time but, i think that time has passed. the team rotation operates on the assumption that he won't be available.

don't look for more than 15-20 games this year as it is VERY likely he will have the same season as he did last year and the year before that and etc.
if he can't put together a serious string of games here, i doubt most seriously that he will ever be able to do it anywhere.
i wish he could play but i am extremely skeptical about him. he can't even hold together to play games, heaven forbid should he be playing and takes a hard hit, that would almost certainly end his season since he is ultra-fragile.
i think we have him for only 1 more year after this and then we can be through with him and all the endless waiting.

i am seeing this as more of the same with jon. as long as we don't expect anything, we won't be disapointed.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

What's Bender' status at this moment?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Here's the link, scroll down a bit for this section of the article.
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051114/SPORTS04/511140434/1088
> 
> ...


I don't think Bender will ever get healthy. Just my gut feeling.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I heard he was supposed to retire last week.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I heard he was supposed to retire last week.


I believe the impending Ron deal has something to do with the delay...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Bender didn't develop physically like JO and he doesn't rebound or roam on defense like Camby. He believed he could be a really big guard and probably suffered for it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Tom said:


> Bender didn't develop physically like JO and he doesn't rebound or roam on defense like Camby. He believed he could be a really big guard and probably suffered for it.



Agreed...

and thanks for posting here Tom....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------

